# Difference in string brands?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've seen a lot of discussion on how different gauges affect the sound of an acoustic but most players seem to have a preference for a particular brand.

What I'd like to know from people who've tried it is how different did you find one brand to another and what was it that made you select a specific brand. I'm assuming your gauge is already selected so brand to brand what's the difference?

Overall: 
Why did you choose your brand? 
Specifically:
What guitar (brand/model/style) did you put them on?
Was there any major (or at least noticeable) tonal differences?
Did some last longer than others? 
What did you like or not like? 
What brand did you settle down with?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

For acoustics, I pretty much exclusively use the Elixir strings. I settled down with them a couple years ago after trying John Pearse, Martin, Gibson, D'Addario and a couple other brands as well that I can't remember now. 

I was using a beater Yamaha acoustic, a Guild DV52 and a Godin Acousticaster. For all three guitars, the Elixirs lasted a hell of a lot longer than anything else and retained their "new string" sound for much longer. The coating on the strings also really reduces the string squeak from sliding around.

My 2nd favourite was the D'Addario phosphor bronze strings. Really great tone, but just didn't last as long. 

I don't play acoustic too much, so I'm not in the habit of changing those strings very often. I want the reliability of knowing that when I pick up the guitar, the strings will still sound good and won't be corroded or anything.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I try to find a string that works well with the guitar. I use different brands on different guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Like hollowbody, I have been buying Elixirs for my acoustics. They last much longer and sound great.
There are various types of Elixirs, so you need to talk to the folks at the store as to what you might prefer.

They are certainly worth trying. 

Cheers


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Like hollowbody, I have been buying Elixirs for my acoustics. They last much longer and sound great.
> There are various types of Elixirs, so you need to talk to the folks at the store as to what you might prefer.
> 
> They are certainly worth trying.
> ...


I've been reluctant to try them since they were stock on my Carvin CT6 electric. They started to get a little "hairy" where my pick was striking them and the coating was peeling. Then when I switched them out for non-coated strings it was like I pulled my fingers out of my ears! It was like the coating was muffling the tone. 
Perhaps the acoustic experience may be different.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I've been reluctant to try them since they were stock on my Carvin CT6 electric. They started to get a little "hairy" where my pick was striking them and the coating was peeling. Then when I switched them out for non-coated strings it was like I pulled my fingers out of my ears! It was like the coating was muffling the tone.
> Perhaps the acoustic experience may be different.


Yup, I can't stand them on electrics either. Nickel all the way for my electrics, but the Elixirs are something else on acoustic instruments.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with the above... I use Elixirs on my acoustics (I have a Martin, a Taylor and just bought a high end Larrivee) and they all sound great. Dollar for dollar, they can't be beat. They last so much longer than anything else I have tried.

I have been using Elixirs on my electrics too. IMHO I found they weren't as a bright sounding as most electric strings, which is what i like... but I am planning on switching to some quality nickel during my next changeout.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Why did you choose your brand? *
Because I tried several brands over several years, experimenting on several axes, and found D'Addario phosphor-bronze strings to be the most toneful, reliable, long lasting, and consistent.

*What guitar (brand/model/style) did you put them on? *
Started on solid top Taks and Washburns and then custom Beneteaus, a Gibson, and Houses. A variety of 6, 12, baritone, classical, bouzouki, plus mandolins, banjos, basses, ukuleles...

*Was there any major (or at least noticeable) tonal differences?*
Usually consistent string to string clarity, long life, pleasing tone, with the D'Addarios. Differences were mostly subtle and only identifiable when the strings were within the first couple of weeks of use, and very difficult to identify without the ability to do A/B comparisons.

*Did some last longer than others? *
Yeah, the coated wound ones last longer, plain ones coated or not last about the same. Due to frequency of use and expense, I don't use coated strings except in humid, festival, or recording situations, and even then only when I find it convenient and cost worthy. I don't care for Elixirs, but enjoy the D'Addario EXP when I'm not using EJs.

*What did you like or not like?* 

Likes are previously stated. No dissatisfaction.

*What brand did you settle down with?* 

D'Addario. I will still sample other brands (Cleartone, Tomastik, Firewire) just to keep my bias in check, but generally I'm not inclined to switch. Before the D'Addarios, I used Martins, John Pearce, Dean Markley, Elixir, or whatever else was available. I currently have a couple of sets of Firewire DADGAD sets to use up.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll jump on the Elixer Bandwagon as well. I've used them on a couple of guitars (Takamine and S&P - both dreads) and love the fact that they last longer (though I have to be careful about not getting sloppy about my fingerings - more than once I've gone into a store and tried a guitar with uncoated strings and found that I was squeaking all over the place). I find that medium gauge strings give me the best tone and volume. I tried another brand that coated the winding before assembling the string, but they didn't last much longer than regular strings.


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

D'adario's for me, like the phosphor/bronze I've used Martins but found them kinda cheap . 
I have an old Fender set up with Elixir polywebs , nice tone but they feel greasy to me.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Big fan of Elixer Nanos on my acoustic, GHS Boomers on my Ibanez SR800, Dean Markley Blue Steels on my Ventura, GHS Boomers on my Epiphone... not sure on the Schecter which seems to like those Ernie Ball coated strings the most, and I haven't quite found a set I like on my Fender Geddy Lee. I'm very picky over what strings go on what guitar/bass because some like my Ventura can take about any kind and sound great. Whereas others like my Ibanez need the Boomers for a round tone. If I need to I can get by on just about any of them except Martins and D'Addarios, but that's just my personal opinion. Like anything with time come changes in taste and preference.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't mind the GHS, but I go back to Ernie Ball Slinky's every time after trying something new. They last well and sound good to my ear, on my guitars....Fender single coils almost exclusively.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I use different brands for each guitar and every once in a while I will try differnt brands from the ones I use on those guitars. I have found as my acoustics age they also change in what plays well on them so its a never ending search to find the right sound for each one.Ship...Dean Markley's, D'Add Phos,Martins silks Martin Phos, DR's


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like I might try the Elixirs next time,a lot of raves here. I have been using D'Addario acoustic strings for years, so it might be a tough change. Stay away from Martin strings though. They just don't last and sound mushy very quickly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> Looks like I might try the Elixirs next time,a lot of raves here. I have been using D'Addario acoustic strings for years, so it might be a tough change. Stay away from Martin strings though. They just don't last and sound mushy very quickly.


Then try the D'Addario coated strings, EXP.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good information.

I went with a standard guage set of some sort of strings which ended up being too tight, went to a light set of Elixers and found the tone was just as bright/loud as the heavy set.

How do you guys pull the string pins out, the cheap L&M string tool does not clamp on and lift them out very well.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Using Ernie Ball Nickel on most electrics now, much better than the DM Blue Steels i used for years (break more and dull quickly).
D'Addario's are fine as well.
Use Dean Markley on my acoustic, nice a bright new but seem to dull fairly quick.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Then try the D'Addario coated strings, EXP


Didn't know they made coated srtrings.
Thanks Mooh


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Bevo if the string puller is not working its because A) you have pushed them down to far, the only need to be snug enough for the ball end to work
B) the holes have gotten to big and loose
C) the pins are the wrong size
Good hunting .ship


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Elixirs for me. Nanoweb. I used them on all my high end guitars , Taylor , Takamine, Martins, Gibson J45 .... 12-53 size


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I have not experimented with acoustic guitar strings. My guitar came with Gibson Masterbuilt Premium 12s and I loved how they sounded together so I bought several sets and they're all she's ever known.

On electric however, I've had GHS (didn't work for me at all), Fender (used for many years), D'Addario XLs (didn't like the feel), Snake Oil Vintage (fabulous strings, owner sold direct and was difficult to deal with). Since I'm only playing Gibson guitars these days, I've settled on Gibson strings too (Brite Wire 10s on the Les Paul Standard and Vintage Reissue on the ES-335 Dot). Some say the Gibson plant shut down last year and they are made by D'Addario now, I've never seen any confirmation of that. They don't _feel_ like D'Addario strings to me so they may be made using a different formulation.


----------

